# carving on ice?



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm trying to learn how to carve this season, I live in Michigan and it's icy most of the time... although we did just get dumped on. Anyway my question is, is it possible to carve on ice?? I seem to slide a heck of alot still.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no

not unless you wear skates

go find some snow


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Try to edge the edges of your board as often as possible during the winter...


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried out my ice carving today but it turned out to be more of a slide on my stomach off the side of the trail. We got some nice snow yesterday but crazy winds today left a few spots blown off to ice. The real trick is to identify these before getting on them at high speed.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> The real trick is to identify these before getting on them at high speed.


Aside from that, the best way to handle ice, imho, it bomb straight down the fall line over it, and then slow-down as soon as you get passed it. If your on an edge, and you hit ice, your edge is just going to slide out. Hence, your going to be the most "stable," and in "control" if you can get over it quickly, without your board already sliding sideways.


----------

